# Zufallstext für YellowPress



## Apotheke95 (28. Dez 2013)

Hi,

ich bin neu hier und muss in der Schule ein Servlet schreiben, das per Zufallsprinzip eine Überschrift für die Boulevoard-Presse erzeugt. Meine Kenntnisse sind nicht gut genug, fürchte ich...

Könnt ihr mir helfen??

Lieben Gruß und danke im Voraus,

APOTHEKE95


----------



## Apotheke95 (28. Dez 2013)

achso, ich vergaß : Könnte man nicht einen Array oder eine ArrayList of String machen?


----------



## ARadauer (28. Dez 2013)

Apotheke95 hat gesagt.:


> achso, ich vergaß : Könnte man nicht einen Array oder eine ArrayList of String machen?



Also vordefinierte texte, und davon zufällig einen ausgeben?
ja warum nicht.

zeig mal was du bereits hast


----------



## Apotheke95 (1. Jan 2014)

```
//Array textArray = new Array();

/*
Block für Zeichen
*/

String allowedChars ="abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";
 Random random = new Random();
 for (int i=0; i<10; i++) {
 String randomString = generateRandomString(allowedChars, random);
 System.out.println(randomString);
 }
 }

private static String generateRandomString(String allowedChars,
 Random random) {
 int max = allowedChars.length();
 StringBuffer buffer = new StringBuffer();
 for (int i=0; i<16; i++) {
 int value = random.nextInt(max);
 buffer.append(allowedChars.charAt(value));
 }
 return buffer.toString();
 }
```

Das ist alles, was ich habe... :-( leider erzeugt der dann nur Zufallsketten und keine Wörter.


----------



## turtle (1. Jan 2014)

Eine Idee

```
import java.util.Random;
import java.util.Random;

public class Words {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Random random = new Random();
		String[] nachName = { "Turtle", "Merkel", "Schuhmacher", "Obama",
				"Meier", "Schnipkoweit", "Putin", "Nowitzki" };
		String[] vorName = { "Turtle", "Angela", "Michael", "Wolfgang",
				"Nicole", "Beate", "Barack", "Wladimir", "Dirk" };
		int nameLength = nachName.length;
		int vorNameLength = vorName.length;
		for (int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
			int rand1 = random.nextInt(nameLength);
			int rand2 = random.nextInt(vorNameLength);
			String name = nachName[rand1];
			String vorname = vorName[rand2];
			System.out.println(vorname + ":" + name);
			// Dirk:Putin
			// Beate:Meier
			// Barack:Obama
			// Turtle:Turtle
			// Angela:Schnipkoweit

		}
```
}
}


----------



## Apotheke95 (5. Jan 2014)

Vielen Dank, mein Guter !!! Das habe ich gesucht ! :toll:


----------

